# New Lappy...Hp 6930P Elite....



## niranjank (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have waited almost 2 years to buy a decent notebook.....and finally i have placed an order for HP 6930P Elite....its not available in india so a friend of my is carrying it from USA....Shelled out $1655 including taxes and shipping.
Here is the configuration...

Configurable - HP EliteBook 6930p Notebook PC
with ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3450 with 256 MB of dedicated video memory
Alternate OS
KK081AV
HP EliteBook 6930p Notebook PC with ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3450 with 256 MB of dedicated video memory
FreeDOS
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8400* (2.26 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 3 MB L2 cache)
Intel® Core™2 Duo Label
14.1-inch diagonal WXGA anti-glare (1280 x 800) with Camera
2 MP Webcam with Business Card Reader Software
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3450 with 256 MB of dedicated video memory
1024MB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM (1 DIMM)
160GB 7200rpm SATA Hard Drive
DVD+/-RW SuperMulti DL Lightscribe Drive
Enhanced dual pointing devices (touchpad and pointstick) with scroll zone
Intel WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n up to 450 mbps data rate (select with no Intel Centrino 2 with vPro Technology FG9729AV)
HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth® Wireless Technology
Built in HP Mobile Broadband not included
56K v.92 modem
HP 90W Smart AC Adapter to be selected with Anti-Glare panels
6-cell (55 WHr) Li-Ion battery
3 year worldwide warranty

Please post your thoughts......

Niranjan


----------



## gurujee (Oct 8, 2008)

pricey..


----------



## devilinearth (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats Bro!!!!!!


----------

